# dont je ne m'en sors pas



## alphoger

Bonjour,
la phrase "c'est une histoire compliquée dont je ne m'en sors pas" me parait incorrecte
il me semble qu'il faut écrire ou dire : "c'est une histoire compliquée dont je ne me sors pas"
mais je doute ...
Merci de votre intérêt.


----------



## jprr

Effectivement, c'est redondant.
 "c'est une histoire compliquée dont je ne me sors pas"
Sinon: C'est une histoire compliquée; je ne m'en sors pas.


----------



## alphoger

Ouf ! Merci JPRR.


----------



## Mr Swann

Je ne saurai mieux dire que jprr !


----------



## Marie3933

jprr said:


> "c'est une histoire compliquée dont je ne me sors pas"


Chers amis,
Excusez-moi de revenir sur une phrase qui a été "approuvée" (personne n'a réagi), mais l'énoncé encadré me choque et je voudrais avoir votre avis.

"se sortir de" (d'un lieu ou d'une situation) n'est pas synonyme de "s'en sortir" (venir à bout d'une situation pénible, guérir).
Dans la correction proposée, c'est le "dont" qui me chiffonne. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Donaldos

Marie3933 said:


> Dans la correction proposée, c'est le "dont" qui me chiffonne. Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Tu l'aurais remplacé par autre chose ?


----------



## Marie3933

Je ne sais pas... Mais la phrase me choque.

Formulée comme ça, j'ai l'impression qu'elle mêle les 2 constructions/sens:
soit: je n'arrive pas à m'en sortir, je rame à cause de cette histoire (-> "histoire" = cause);
soit: je n'arrive pas à me sortir de cette situation compliquée (-> "histoire" = lieu (au figuré); cf. sortir d'un endroit).

Mais je le répète, c'est une impression. Toi, Donaldos, tu dirais cette phrase?


----------



## Donaldos

Probablement pas effectivement, l'association entre "histoire" et "sortir de" ne me parait pas des plus naturelles (même si le sens reste dans tous les cas très clair, erreur grammaticale incluse).

Je serais curieux de savoir d'où venait la phrase de départ.


----------



## Marie3933

Merci, Donaldos, d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre .

J'ai encore réfléchi... Tout compte fait, ce n'est pas le "dont" qui me dérange mais l'ambivalence de "sortir". Avec un autre verbe, ça marche :
_C'est une histoire compliquée ; je n'arrive pas à me dépêtrer de cette histoire / à m'en dépêtrer._
-> _C'est une histoire compliquée dont / de laquelle _(?)_ je n'arrive pas à me dépêtrer._


----------



## jprr

Marie3933 said:


> ...
> Dans la correction proposée, c'est le "dont" qui me chiffonne. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Je suppose  que ton oreille accepterait plus facilement la tournure " c'est une situation *de laquelle* je ne sors pas" ? (sinon, il faudrait  effectivement me proposer une construction alternative !)
Ma "grammaire du français contemporain" (1964) dit :


> "DONT, en français moderne, tend à supplanter tous les pronoms relatifs introduits par DE" (...) : et donne en exemple une phrase de Hugo


 Et je n'ai pas de vraie raison pour contester cet avis ou m'opposer à cette évolution déjà bien entammée...


----------



## Marie3933

jprr said:


> Je suppose  que ton oreille accepterait plus facilement la tournure " c'est une situation *de laquelle* je ne sors pas" ? (sinon, il faudrait  effectivement me proposer une construction alternative !)
> Ma "grammaire du français contemporain" (1964) dit : "DONT, en français moderne, tend à supplanter tous les pronoms relatifs introduits par DE"...
> Et je n'ai pas de vraie raison pour contester cet avis ou m'opposer à cette évolution déjà bien entammée...


Bonjour jprr,
Comme je le disais, j'ai du mal à dire ce qui me dérange et je suis incapable de proposer une solution alternative, si ce n'est en changeant le verbe. Je crois (voir posts précédents) que c'est l'ambivalence de "se sortir" qui m'ennuie.

En ce qui concerne DONT, d'habitude on ne l'emploie pas pour "_de_ + lieu" (compl. d'origine) :
_la ville / le pays *d'où* je viens._


----------



## Lacuzon

Marie3933 said:


> Chers amis,
> Excusez-moi de revenir sur une phrase qui a été "approuvée" (personne n'a réagi), mais l'énoncé encadré me choque et je voudrais avoir votre avis.
> 
> "se sortir de" (d'un lieu ou d'une situation) n'est pas synonyme de "s'en sortir" (venir à bout d'une situation pénible, guérir).
> Dans la correction proposée, c'est le "dont" qui me chiffonne. Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Bonjour,

Je dois avouer que je ne ressens aucune gêne 
Mais par ailleurs, j'ai souvent entendu le pays dont je viens.


----------



## Marie3933

Merci, Lacuzon, jprr et Donaldos.
C'est moi qui dois devenir tatillonne !
Et non, ce n'est pas l'âge ! C'est l'éloignement du pays.


----------



## Chimel

Moi non plus, au départ, je ne ressentais aucune gêne. Après, évidemment, une fois que le doute s'insinue, on finit par ne plus très bien savoir ce qui est correct ou non... 

Je raisonnerais comme ceci:
- grammaticalement, l'usage de _dont _ne nous gênrait pas dans "c'est une *situation *compliquée dont je ne me sors pas", donc la structure de la phrase paraît correcte
- lexicalement, peut-on se sortir d'une histoire? C'est peut-être là où l'oreille de Marie a relevé une petite anomalie. Il me semble en effet que je dirais beaucoup plus volontiers "Il n'est pas encore sorti de cette histoire" que "Il ne s'est pas encore sorti de cette histoire". Mais cette dernière tournure est-elle fausse pour autant?

En somme, la proposition relative introduit subtilement un usage qui ne nous choque pas ici, mais que nous n'utiliserions sans doute pas couramment dans une structure plus simple et plus transparente. Curieux, effectivement...


----------



## Marie3933

Chimel said:


> lexicalement, peut-on se sortir d'une histoire? [...] Il me semble en effet que je dirais beaucoup plus volontiers "Il n'est pas encore sorti de cette histoire" que "Il ne s'est pas encore sorti de cette histoire".


Merci, Chimel !  Tu as réussi à cerner mon trouble et à proposer une solution alternative en conservant "sortir".


----------



## JeanDeSponde

_S'en sortir_ est une des formes de _se sortir de_ signifiant _se dégager (d'une situation difficile etc.)_, et le TLF cite Proust :
_On ne se souvenait plus au juste si telle personne qu'on n'avait jamais l'occasion de voir *s'était sortie* de sa fluxion de poitrine ou  avait trépassé_
Personnellement, _ce XXX dont je n'arrive pas à me sortir_ me convient tout à fait.
Quant à _histoire_, je n'y vois ni un _lieu_ ni une _cause_, mais (toujours le TLF) une _affaire [compliquée, difficile, amoureuse], aventure, problème particulier_.


----------



## soulzy

Moi aussi, je dois dire, comme une étudiante de français, que je ne comprends pas du tout pourquoi on peut dire "se dépêtrer d'une histoire compliquée" mais on ne dirait pas "se sortir d'une histoire compliquée" Les deux semble d'avoir le même sens en ce qui concerne l'utilisation d'une "histoire compliquée" comme une "situation difficile"

Pour moi, j'avais compris que se sortir d'une situation difficile = s'en sortir (raccourci)

C'est incroyablement difficile de comprendre toutes les tournures d'une langue! - Je ne sais pas si je vais m'en sortir! ;-)


----------

